# Wire Length Meter



## prgb192 (Apr 4, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a good wire length meter.I am a warehouse manager for a medium sized electrical contractor and deal with partial spools of wire that come back from jobs.I have looked at the Meggar TDR900.Has anyone had any experience with this one? I would use it mostly on #6 thru #500MCM copper THHN stranded wire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Beha makes a great one. I think it's sold under the Greenlee label now.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you take back partial spools of wire ? wow

oops you work for an EC sorry, I guess the jelly beans have kicked in


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

prgb192 said:


> Can anyone suggest a good wire length meter.I am a warehouse manager for a medium sized electrical contractor and deal with partial spools of wire that come back from jobs.I have looked at the Meggar TDR900.Has anyone had any experience with this one? I would use it mostly on #6 thru #500MCM copper THHN stranded wire.


A TDR measures cable not wire. You need at least two conductors. It will not help you a roll of THHN.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Even a wire length meter needs both ends of the wire to measure it. So if the inside end is wrapped up in the spool somewhere under the rest of the wire, you're just SOL.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

What extra wire? We never have any, OOPPPS!!! copper = $


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

We have found that an accurate digital scale works fairly well.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

A good low cost wire length meter is made by UEI. I believe I paid 129.00 for ours.... It saves us alot of money on wire, by being able to use rolls of wire that we might think are too small. It is very accurate, on a roll of #6, 500' actual length, it measures within 1%. We have two of them and one of them is at least 8 years old.


----------

